# Pen for the President



## JohnGreco (May 27, 2013)

After being asked to make pens for Prince Harry and Gov. Christie, I was recently commissioned to make a pen for President Obama. That's the good part. The not so good was that I had a day and a half to stabilize the wood, turn and finish the pen and get it engraved. It's not as perfect as I'd like a pen for the President (or anyone who gets one of my pens for that matter) to be, but it was ultimately this or nothing. For all I know, it may never even be taken out of its case LOL.

The picture is an HDR image with 5 EV steps at -2, -1, 0, +1, +2. Made from a piece of Seaside Heights, NJ boardwalk wood (which it is sitting on in the picture), to be presented to the President Tuesday by the Mayor. Thanks for looking


----------



## jttheclockman (May 27, 2013)

Now how does one get such honors???  Looks good.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 27, 2013)

Very cool.


----------



## Monty (May 27, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> Now how does one get such honors???  Looks good.


Gotta know the "right" people.
:good: on the pen. Looks great.


----------



## JohnGreco (May 27, 2013)

Thanks folks 



jttheclockman said:


> Now how does one get such honors???  Looks good.



I have a historic wood partner who has exclusive rights to the boards pulled up in Seaside Heights. This was a request that came to us from the Mayor.


----------



## jyreene (May 27, 2013)

And can us plebes get some access to this historic wood?


----------



## bruce119 (May 27, 2013)

VERY NICE
 
Now you just got to get a photo of the presentation
 
Congrats....

.


----------



## Monty (May 27, 2013)

bruce119 said:


> VERY NICE
> 
> Now you just got to get a photo of the presentation
> 
> ...


Yeah, you know the drill, no pictures, didn't happen. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (May 27, 2013)

Having made pens that were presented to the likes of George Schultz and Henry Kissinger as well as the Vietnamese Ambassador to the US, I know what an honor it is. These are historic personages regardless if you agree with their politics or not.

good job and enjoy the honor.


----------



## JohnGreco (May 27, 2013)

Russianwolf said:


> Having made pens that were presented to the likes of George Schultz and Henry Kissinger as well as the Vietnamese Ambassador to the US, I know what an honor it is. These are historic personages regardless if you agree with their politics or not.
> 
> good job and enjoy the honor.



Thank you, I have to agree with you, it is a shame that I am getting messages from people saying this pen is being wasted.


----------



## stonepecker (May 27, 2013)

I don't know what the complaints could be. You can always honor a person without thinking anything more then what is happening.

Personally, The pen looks GREAT and hopefully, will be a memory in the future.


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 27, 2013)

It doesn't matter if you are a fan or not it is an exceptional honor to make a pen for the President of the United States. Don't let it be a political thing.


----------



## healeydays (May 27, 2013)

That's cool,  The best I can do in that category is I handed a drink to President Giscard d'Estaing of France back in the 80s when his daughter went to CMU...


----------



## edstreet (May 27, 2013)

Seriously? HDR?  You don't need HDR to take photo's of a pen. 

1 1/2 days to stabilize and turn the pen?  They really do not appreciate your talent if that is all the time they gave you. Couple that where they are going should be good reason enough to turn down the offer, and no that is not political minded.


----------



## PenPal (May 27, 2013)

Really?

Congratulations on your pen a fine example of cooperation between friends for a true purpose.
I view your pen with admiration because it shows from a seemingly ordinary boardwalk such impressive grain and character can be revealed. 

A great pity I felt compelled to start with Really? I address the maker whom I salute and the Pen I commend in every way in character. I deplore any attempt to denigrate your efforts and sincerity. Of course from so many thousands of miles away you may conclude what do I know well quite a lot really enough to know and separate facts from fiction.

Best of regards to you as the maker your friends with the historic timber, the presentation and honesty of your motives and abilities, may you prosper in that land of the free.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## jyreene (May 27, 2013)

Still think its a great pen and a great story. Who cares what anyone thinks about the man in the position. It's still an honor to turn a pen for the position. Good on you. 

Plus should t opinions in him be moved to casual conversation? And I think I remember reading something about those kind of comments and not being cool in here. 

Plus imagine the power that pen might hold signing bills into law and what not!


----------



## Super Dave (May 27, 2013)

Great job, what an honor.

Dave


----------



## beck3906 (May 27, 2013)

Certain rules go into effect for gifts to public officials. 

PRESIDENTIAL GIFTS: THEIR HANDLING AND LEGAL STATUS

Obama


----------



## peterborough66 (May 27, 2013)

Great honor and a great looking pen, I agree with most others, leave the politics out of it


----------



## ossaguy (May 27, 2013)

That's a lot to be proud of!




Steve


----------



## JohnGreco (May 27, 2013)

edstreet said:


> Seriously? HDR?  You don't need HDR to take photo's of a pen.
> 
> 1 1/2 days to stabilize and turn the pen?  They really do not appreciate your talent if that is all the time they gave you. Couple that where they are going should be good reason enough to turn down the offer, and no that is not political minded.



I was having trouble getting a good set of both low and high tones, so yes- I went with HDR. Can a better photographer get the shot without it? Probably, but I'm a pen maker, not a photographer :biggrin:

The 1 and a half days is because they will not release his itinerary far in advance. As of writing this, we still do not know for sure he will be in Seaside Hts, only hoping that he will be because Prince Harry and Governor Christie were there recently. 

I'm not sure what to think about the "where they are going part". I'm a NJ native. My mother directly experience Sandy's devastation (fortunately my wife, children and I were safe). Many parts of NJ are still trying to rebuild, I'm sorry if you don't think it is...worth rebuilding? I'm not entirely sure what you are getting at aside from a shot at my home state.

Frankly, I'm quite amazed at the backlash this has generated towards so far me, my work, and now seemingly my state. Looks like I need some time away from IAP.


----------



## tim self (May 27, 2013)

Some will be jealous and use politics to hide their envy behind.  Screw politics and the naysayers.  Success is the ultimate goal and you're experiencing it.  Congrats.


----------



## jyreene (May 27, 2013)

I have many bad things to say about people that would PM just to bash you for this. If you need time away that's what you need. I won't knock you for it.

Again great pen. I hope he does come through so you can have that honor.

This place is about pens everyone not politics. Who cares whom he gives a pen to. I'd personally love to give a pen to many world leaders. Imagine all the high end pen orders!


----------



## wiset1 (May 27, 2013)

beck3906 said:


> Certain rules go into effect for gifts to public officials.
> 
> PRESIDENTIAL GIFTS: THEIR HANDLING AND LEGAL STATUS
> 
> Obama




Just to add to this and it's not intended as a dig against you so please don't take it like that.  First hand I can tell you that the man gets so much stuff handed to him that the vast majority of it gets left in the limo for the limo yard staff to clear out.  This typically ends up in a box in the corner of the shop and from there...well, anyway.  While a nice gift and idea, if you want it to be used you're better off getting it to a senator or governor.  I would have done this long ago if I thought it would be a cherished gift and not left out in a box or handed off to a staff member.

Nice pen though!


----------



## theidlemind (May 27, 2013)

Nice pen, nice job! And CONGRATULATIONS!!!
Don't let the detractors and their PM's get you down, they are the ones that need to go away, not you.

Again, congrats and nice job.


----------



## yorkie (May 27, 2013)

Whatever Your Political View, It Is A Great Honor And You Made A Great pen.  congratulations.


----------



## DeeRPhoto (May 27, 2013)

In politics - as in life - most of us tend to focus on the negative and forget to focus on what's great.  John ( and others) regardless of your politics this is a huge honor. And very few on this board I imagine have had a comparable opportunity.

Is some of it knowing the right people - most certainly.  But that only gets you in the door, if your portfolio does not meet the standard you will not be selected.  Period.

THIS IS A HUGE HONOR please enjoy the support of those congratulating you! Recognize those who are calling this a waste either as an undeserving  recipient, an unappreciative recipient or some other complaint as saying far more about the commentator than your work.


----------



## jeff (May 27, 2013)

I don't get some of you guys.

John tells us about his great honor, and you stomp all over his happy post.

From telling him that he didn't need to use HDR to take a good photo, to pointing out that the pen will end up in a box in the limo garage for whomever to take home, you've done an excellent job of raining on his parade.

There are some cases where mom's old adage applies; "If you don't have something nice to say, ZIP IT." There are plenty of cases where constructive criticism or even a dressing down is called for, but this ain't it.

So, John: 

You made a gorgeous pen from beautiful, historic wood.
The photo is great no matter what you did to create it.
It's a honor to make a pen destined for the President of the United States.
You should be mighty proud of all those accomplishments.

Congratulations and thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## OOPS (May 27, 2013)

I wanted to comment on the pen.  I like the great big knot on the barrel.  It gives the pen a lot of character.  Its amazing how an old piece of dock lumber can look when its been worked over.  

And you should be proud that you got the call to make a gift which will represent your city.  Congrats.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 27, 2013)

*Great!*

Congratulations, on being chosen for such an honor.  It is a unique privilege to be considered a capable enough artist to produce an item for such a distinction. The pen itself looks just great and who cares how you got the picture, it shows the pen just fine.  My hat is off to you.

That being said I think the you could have omitted the post referring to derogatory PM's you received.  That has no place in this thread.


----------



## PWL (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations John. Its an honor to make something for the president, whomever they might be! This is a pen making site ,not a political site.

Paul


----------



## jlnel (May 27, 2013)

pen looks great and congrats!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 27, 2013)

As has been said many times you can't fix stupid or ignorance. What an honor.  





JohnGreco said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Having made pens that were presented to the likes of George Schultz and Henry Kissinger as well as the Vietnamese Ambassador to the US, I know what an honor it is. These are historic personages regardless if you agree with their politics or not.
> ...


----------



## jttheclockman (May 27, 2013)

JohnGreco said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? HDR? You don't need HDR to take photo's of a pen.
> ...


 

Believe me it is not you. I recently took the same abuse but right in the open forum. I too am from NJ. People just do not realize what devistation took place all up and down the coast and also inland because of tributaries and rivers. My sister had 8 feet of water in her house and her neighbor lost the entire basement. All this adds to costs that Fema or any insurance companies will not pay. Money does come out of homeowner's pockets.

I would like to see the President sign more bills to dedicate even more money to this state without all the pork attached to it. Love to see him use that pen too. 

Nice pen. Glad to see some of the boardwalks coming back to life. But the surrounding areas will take a long time especially when the local governments can't make up their minds as to the regulations they want to put in place. Makes it hard for the homeowners to do anything because they do not know what the rules will be. Too much feet dragging as usual.


----------



## stonepecker (May 27, 2013)

What this site needs is a "block" feature.

ANYONE who has sent John any kind of message that hasn't been "good words and well wishes" needs to be blocked.  Personally, I wouldn't want to be associated with anyone like that.  (I have enough faults of my own.)

John, Please ignore the simple minded people.  Don't let them waste your time.

I also want to say that Jeff said it best.  Well Done Jeff.


----------



## edstreet (May 27, 2013)

The pen is gorgeous that is not the issue that I brought up.  Honor?  If you really value someone's honor then he would have had more than 1 1/2 days for the job.  As it is there are plenty of things that could go terribly wrong.  2 days is not long enough to offgass a block of wood from being stabilized, so what is that going to do to the finish over time?  How about how it is kept for the next month or 2?  As for that matter goes why not just pull out the old papers like the constitution and just do a rush job on that to clean it up, as well as all the other old historical documents.  They put some considerable time and effort into that process to ensure that it is done right.  Shame that was not the case with this historical wood.

Also I would like to point out that this has nothing to do with politics or tragic events or even individual people.  This solely is based on respect and honor of skill, talent and material.


----------



## stonepecker (May 27, 2013)

John,
I think you did a wonderful job and that the pen turned out great for having only a day and a half.  It is a compilment to your skill that you had the honor of making a pen for the president.
Keep up the great work.  You are a credit to all pen turners.


----------



## beck3906 (May 27, 2013)

I would like to recognize you for the honor you've received.  I, too, had the honor of having a young lady select 2 pens for presentation to the president a couple of years ago when he visited Dallas.  She chose a koa being from Hawaii along with a stars & stripes pen.  I never knew which she actually presented.

To explain further....

Your gift will be closely examined to ensure it can do no harm to the president.  Just don't include a jar of your mom's world famous preserves as it probably won't make it.

After the examination, it will be allowed for presentation.  The president will graciously accept the gift.  A staff member will probably take it for cataloging and reporting as described in one of my earlier links.  The president then has to make a decision about keeping it. I gave a link about the process.  

Your pen could very well end up in the presidential library as an exhibit for generations to view.  It will not end up in a box for the limo staff to peruse.

Just remember it got to the president.  Honor of itself.


----------



## Hendu3270 (May 27, 2013)

Wow! Not an Obama fan myself, but making a pen for the President of the United States would definitely be an honor. Congrats on having the chance to do this. Pen turned out great.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations, this is a huge honor and you did splendidly, the pen is beautiful.


----------



## Lucky2 (May 27, 2013)

John you did a wonderful job of making this pen, especially considering the amount of time that was allotted to make it. As for the negative comments that you are receiving, don't pay them any attention. In my mind, it's just a matter of people who are jealous of the honor that has been bestowed on you. They know they will never have the honor of doing so, so, they'll be dammed if they would say anything nice to someone who has. Please enjoy the honor that comes with this request, you never know, it may end up in his Presidential library. If it does, can you imagine the pride and honor that would come with being able to say that you made that pen? Don't let  the naysayers ruin this for you, enjoy this as much as you can. I would like to suggest though, and that is that you make a couple of these special pens to have on hand just in case you get another special order.  
Len


----------



## Kendallqn (May 28, 2013)

That people would say its wasted is just stupid. I don't like the president.  But he is our president. And it is a serious honer to make a pen for him. Congrats on your accomplishments.


----------



## AnachitlPut (May 28, 2013)

I may not be a fan of the man. But hey its not about him
 It's about the honor that you have been given. I think it speaks highly of your skills and ability. I been threw NJ once and the people who say bad things about it arnt worth the breath to speak of them. I am glad to see something good has happened to some of the trashed docks.


----------



## Sataro (May 28, 2013)

Great looking pen! Forget the politics & enjoy the honor of being asked to make such a pen!


----------



## bruce119 (May 28, 2013)

Hi John,
I for one am watching this. I know the honer it is....
I hope the president shows and your gift is presented.

I was born and raised in Jersey not far from you, Blackwood met my wife in Ventnor got family scattered from A.C. through the Pine Barrons to Gloucester.

Anyway I'm on your side love the pen.
What a great honer, I would do it in a heat beat. I would try really, really hard to get a photo somehow of the presentation.

Let us know the outcome and don't let the politics and the negative comments of others deter you

.


----------



## JohnGreco (May 28, 2013)

Thank you all for the positive comments and PM's. When I posted I was fully expecting critiques of the pen, not 'all the other stuff'. I personally do not like drama and as a Rotarian try to abide by the 4 way test and put Service Above Self. I was asked to make a pen for the President, and so I did. I was honored. I have also been asked to make a pen for Gov. Christie, and I did. I was equally honored. One of them I like, and one of them I dislike. It doesn't matter which is which.

For anybody wondering what the Rotary 4 way test is:

The 4 way test of the things we think, say or do
Is it the TRUTH?
Is it FAIR to all concerned?
Will it build GOODWILL and BETTER FRIENDSHIPS?
Will it be BENEFICIAL to all concerned?


----------



## firewhatfire (May 28, 2013)

Great looking pen.  Love the knot showing. 

The real question is can I have a piece of that plank so I can have a pen made from the same wood the president has one made of?   Be the closest I get to a president I imagine.

Congrats on being chosen for the honor.

Phil


----------



## edstreet (May 28, 2013)

I am curious about these 4 test.  When I look at them from what I have said earlier I see 2 no, 1 maybe but doubtful and 1 does not apply.  My question is how did you apply these 4 questions to this project and at what point would you have decided it was not a good deal.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 28, 2013)

The 4 way test of the things we think, say or do
Is it the TRUTH? That's ok for what we say

Is it FAIR to all concerned? Well first of all fair is relative, what seems fair to one person may seem very unfair to another.  In addition, life is not fair, in the nature of things some do better than others.

Will it build GOODWILL and BETTER FRIENDSHIPS?For most things I do or say this isn't relevant because the effects will most often be neutral in that regard, neither building or hurting.

Will it be BENEFICIAL to all concerned?  I certainly hope not - When I do something for someone else, I want them to benefit, not myself. 

I would replace the whole list with "Is it the right thing to do (say) and is this the right time to do (say) it"


----------



## nanosec12 (May 28, 2013)

First - That is a gorgeous pen, of it's own rite
Second - Even better that it is made from historic wood that will commemorate the previous life of the wood, long after the recent tragedy is swept away via rebuilding
Third - you were chosen to CREATE a gift for the 'Most Powerful Person' in the world, and the ELECTED leader of our country.  Politics be damned, he was elected and Re-elected to be the leader of our country and the free world....relish in that, no matter who he is or what he stands for.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (May 28, 2013)

John its a great pen, what an honor. But knowing that most lefties have issues writing with a fountain pen I would say you should send it to a righty ...LIKE ME!!!!

Congrats on one He!! of an honor!


----------



## hard hat (May 28, 2013)

you did a fantastic job on the pen, when the time constraints presented were overcome in such a quality product the end result is astounding. 

It really doesn't matter who the pen was for, the recipient should be proud of the gift they were given and the hard work that went into the product. Congratulations on being presented the honor of such a prestigious tasking as this, it will add to your portfolio well. 

And for those of you who have a disagreeance with the end recipient, he made it for the governor who then re-gifted it. Set your opinions aside, he made something beautiful in a short period of time out of a material that most others would be happy to just have a pen blank of.


----------



## JohnGreco (May 28, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> The 4 way test of the things we think, say or do
> Is it the TRUTH? That's ok for what we say
> 
> Is it FAIR to all concerned? Well first of all fair is relative, what seems fair to one person may seem very unfair to another.  In addition, life is not fair, in the nature of things some do better than others.
> ...



Thank you for your feedback. Please feel free to pass your thoughts on this along to Rotary International directly. Here is their Contact Page.


----------



## johncrane (May 28, 2013)

Well done Congrats.


----------



## sbell111 (May 28, 2013)

edstreet said:


> I am curious about these 4 test.  When I look at them from what I have said earlier I see 2 no, 1 maybe but doubtful and 1 does not apply.  My question is how did you apply these 4 questions to this project and at what point would you have decided it was not a good deal.



You are like a dog with a bone.  Let it go.


----------



## Justturnin (May 28, 2013)

Great looking pen.  Nice pic.  Great story to the wood.  Great honor to be asked to do this.  

Lastly, I hope you don't like to sleep because I would spend days trying to catch a pic of the POTUS holding or better yet signing w/ my pen.


----------



## panamag8or (May 28, 2013)

The local radio news led off this morning with the story of the President meeting Gov. Christie to tour the recovery efforts. I told my GF, "One of the IAP guys made an awesome pen that the president will get on that trip".


----------



## ashaw (May 28, 2013)

John
Congrats on the Honor of not only doing the pen for the president but for the governor and the prince. You should be proud of what you have done.

Alan


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 28, 2013)

Well done. Sometimes it's difficult to work with historic/ famous materiel because it usually isn't pretty. Great piece of wood great pen. Also if he needs another one I would be willing to make one for him.


----------



## wolftat (May 28, 2013)

John, Outstanding pen and a great honor.

 To those that have been negative about this...GROW UP.


----------



## mbroberg (May 28, 2013)

John,

I only wish I would someday be honored as you were, to make a pen for the President of the Untied States.  It is a beautiful piece of work and you should be proud.  Please do not let the detractors negatively affect your participation in the IAP.

Some people just can't feel good about themselves unless they can burst someone's balloon.  I call them the "But" people.  They are the ones who will say, "Great looking pen BUT,......." then criticize everything they can about it.  Everything they say after, "But" erases everything they said before "But".  Just like in any gathering of people, unfortunately, the IAP has it's share of "But" people.  Ignore them.

Congratulations on your huge honor.  The overwhelming, vast majority of us are envious of your accomplishment.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 28, 2013)

*No Political Issues*

I've followed this thread very closely and though by reading the comments one might think otherwise -  there is not a single post, that I can find, critical of the OP for making a pen that we all hope will be presented to the President.  There is one critical post (#14) and a couple of exchanges between that poster and the OP but the original criticism wasn't political.


----------



## glenspens (May 28, 2013)

Way to GO John , i think we all would love to get that chance do something like that .  Nice job 10 +++++


----------



## Haynie (May 28, 2013)

Wow.  What an honor.  There are just some folks who can't pull their heads out of their...politics... long enough get a breath of fresh air and think.  They are the ones I feel sorry for.


----------



## Jim Burr (May 28, 2013)

JohnGreco said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? HDR?  You don't need HDR to take photo's of a pen.
> ...


----------



## jttheclockman (May 28, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> I've followed this thread very closely and though by reading the comments one might think otherwise - there is not a single post, that I can find, critical of the OP for making a pen that we all hope will be presented to the President. There is one critical post (#14) and a couple of exchanges between that poster and the OP but the original criticism wasn't political.


 

Read again Smitty. He said PM messages.


----------



## thewishman (May 28, 2013)

John, very nice pen! All of that in a day and a half - well done.

Thanks for sharing your good news and the honor of being chosen for the project.

I find my IAP experience is enhanced by using the "ignore list" feature. I enjoy being protected from posts by some members.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 28, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > I've followed this thread very closely and though by reading the comments one might think otherwise - there is not a single post, that I can find, critical of the OP for making a pen that we all hope will be presented to the President. There is one critical post (#14) and a couple of exchanges between that poster and the OP but the original criticism wasn't political.
> ...


I know that John. 

My point is we have dozens of threads publicly admonishing unknown people for private messages.  I think Private message content should not be discussed on public forums.


----------



## Jjartwood (May 29, 2013)

Any jackass can kick down a barn,It takes a carpenter to build one.
Being asked to build a pen for any famous person is a great accomplishment but the prez?
Very cool. I would have to think that all the "wasted pen wannabe's" would build a pen in a 
flash to be wasted by the President of These United States,They weren't asked you were.
Good Job!! Enjoy the thought,bragg on it as far as you can get the word to travel,and let not one of the prissy pen "experts" steal one bit of your thunder!


----------



## jeff_in_AZ (May 30, 2013)

Was there any mention of the pen in the news?
I kept an eye out that day and the next but didn't
see anything.


----------



## bruce119 (May 30, 2013)

jeff_in_AZ said:


> Was there any mention of the pen in the news?
> I kept an eye out that day and the next but didn't
> see anything.


 
I looked a little I see he WAS there in Seaside Heights Tuesday. I am sure there is video somewhere but trying to find it. I would have made a point to get a photo somehow. But then again photography is one of my many hobbies.
 
Hope a photo shows up anyway great story love to hear it.
 
Good for you....
 
.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 30, 2013)

Jjartwood said:


> *Any jackass can kick down a barn,*It takes a carpenter to build one.
> Being asked to build a pen for any famous person is a great accomplishment but the prez?
> Very cool. I would have to think that all the "wasted pen wannabe's" would build a pen in a
> flash to be wasted by the President of These United States,They weren't asked you were.
> Good Job!! Enjoy the thought,bragg on it as far as you can get the word to travel,and let not one of the prissy pen "experts" steal one bit of your thunder!


Truely spoken by one who has likely never tried to knock down a well built post and peg barn.  As one who has done such a thing I assure you "no jackass" could kick it down.:biggrin::biggrin: The joinery was supurb....:wink:  Actually, today it doesn't take much of a carpenter to build one either.  Pole barn construction has made it pretty easy.


----------



## Tom T (May 30, 2013)

You are a great American,  thank you for supporting your community and our Country.
A wonderful honor.


----------



## JohnGreco (Jun 1, 2013)

There was a scheduling SNAFU and the pen was not given to him during his trip. We are working on getting it to him now.

Thank you all for the kind words.


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 1, 2013)

JohnGreco said:


> There was a scheduling SNAFU and the pen was not given to him during his trip. We are working on getting it to him now.
> 
> Thank you all for the kind words.


 
That's too bad

Keep us informed.

Still love it great story and great pen

.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 1, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> I've followed this thread very closely and though by reading the comments one might think otherwise -  there is not a single post, that I can find, critical of the OP for making a pen that we all hope will be presented to the President.  There is one critical post (#14) and a couple of exchanges between that poster and the OP but the original criticism wasn't political.



I would like to explain a few things on this as I feel that I may have been taken out of context somewhat.



edstreet said:


> Seriously? HDR?  You don't need HDR to take photo's of a pen.
> 
> 1 1/2 days to stabilize and turn the pen?  They really do not appreciate your talent if that is all the time they gave you. Couple that where they are going should be good reason enough to turn down the offer, and no that is not political minded.




This is my post and the 1 1/2 day comment I felt was to short to do a very epic job and it also seemed a hasty rush job considering the processes that was involved.  I did and do question a few issues such as off gassing from the stabilizing process.  I also felt that given that short rush job was not very fitting for the office it was going to and see that as somewhat disrespectful.

The work performed was and is indeed a very good job and does reflect skill and time management.  That much is very true and something that should have been said in my original post.

Not everyone has superb photography skills.  All to often I see over-gearing and over-engineering thrown at a problem that could easily be solved by simple back to basics setup, i.e. the HDR comment.  HDR does indeed have its place and the purpose of HDR is to expand details in zone III and zone II areas (shadow) while not burning out details in the zone VI + levels (highlights).  Instead of taking 5-6 shots and overlaying them it would have been better to take 5-6 shots of various layouts, positions and angles.


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 1, 2013)

:yawn: :beat-up: :neutral: :handshake: :beer:​ 
Please there are a LOT of us that want to know your pen has found it's way.​ 
Keep us informed don't let all the other stuff get in the way.​ 
:good: :good: :good:​ 
.


----------



## Big Steve (Jun 1, 2013)

Number 1. That pen is gorgeous!
Number 2. The concept of using the boardwalk wood is inspired!
Number 3. Being asked make something for THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA is an unbelievable honor! (This would be true regardless of the officeholder.)


----------

